# Informacje w zdaniu ukryte



## majlo

Na studiach miałem zajęcia z lingwistyki kontekstualnej. Była ona, niestety, tak nudna, że zapamiętałem z niej tylko jedno - to, o co chcę zapytać w tym wątku. A mianowicie, w niektórych zdaniach informacja jest przekazana w sposób niebezpośredni. Na przykład, jaka dodatkowa informacja ukryta jest w zdaniu _Król Francji jest łysy._? Ano taka, że Francja ma króla. Zastanawiam się, jaka dodatkowa informacja mogłaby być zawarta w takim oto zdaniu:

Łukasz z Danielem chyba źle skręcili ten rower.

Mam na to pomysł, ale nie chciałbym na razie sugerować. Jeśli nikt nic nie wymyśli, to wtedy podam swoją tezę i poproszę o opinie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Ja odpadam. Widzę tu chyba tylko (wątpliwą) dwuznaczność, tzn. jadąc tandemem wybrali niewłaściwą drogę.

A ukryta informacja... Nie chodzi chyba o to, że kupili rower w częściach, ani o to, że rowery się skręca? I że ten nie działa tak jak powinien? Hmm. Byli na kacu?


----------



## majlo

Bezier, chodzi o rowerek dla dzieci, który kupuje się w częściach i skręca zupełnie tak samo jak meble Ikei.  Poza tym, gdyby chodziło o skręcanie (zmiana kierunku jazdy), powinno by być "...tym rowerem"?


----------



## LilianaB

Łukasz i Daniel konstruowali razem rower, albo naprawiali. This interpretation is based on the sentence only, without the context you later provided. With the context: Łukasz i Daniel skręcali z części rower. Rower był w częściach i trzeba go bylo skręcić. Another piece of hidden information - the bike broke, or did not function properly. 


* Sorry about the double word. It cannot be edited.


----------



## BezierCurve

Tak jest, narzędnik; dlatego to "wątpliwa" dwuznaczność. 

To może tylko tyle, że Daniel pomagał Łukaszowi?


----------



## kknd

majlo said:


> Zastanawiam się, jaka dodatkowa informacja mogłaby być zawarta w takim oto zdaniu:
> Łukasz z Danielem chyba źle skręcili ten rower.


sądzę, że jestem w stanie wydobyć kilka tego rodzaju informacji:
∙ łukasz najprawdopodobniej zna daniela – współpracują ze sobą.
∙ łukasz i daniel potrafią (bądź nie) skręcać (czyli naprawiać lub składać) rowery.
∙ nadawca nie ma pewności, co do skutku działań łukasza i daniela – wydaje się ich znać.
∙ użyto podmiotu towarzyszącego, a nie szeregowego – nadawca prawdopodobnie lepiej zna lub bardziej lubi łukasza.
∙ nadawca zwraca się raczej do osoby, która nie jest ani łukaszem, ani danielem – wydaje się ją dobrze znać (wypowiedź potoczna).
∙ rower istnieje – mimo, że jest źle skręcony, to jednak nadal można go za takiego uważać; ponadto nadawca wydaje się wiedzieć coś o rowerze (np. może go widzieć).
nad resztą ukrytych informacji musiałbym się zastanowić; rozumiem, że chodziło o coś takiego?


----------



## LilianaB

No. This is not what hidden information is in a linguistic context. There is too much speculation. There has to be some basis -- within the grammar and the semantic context for such speculations to be made for the purpose of linguistic analysis. Lukasz does not have to know Daniel: they could have just accidentally met and he decided to help him. Lukasz and Daniel do not have to know how to do anything with bikes to attempt to do it. The rest I am not sure what you meant. #6

They were doing it in the past, not at the moment. (indicted by tense) The action was completed (indicted by the perfective aspect of the verb) They were doing it together (indicated by the preposition) There was a bike to be worked on. There could be more.

Something indicted that it was not done properly - the bike could have broken or not work properly. This would be another one.


----------



## kknd

nic się nie dzieje… gdzie jest autor?


----------

